# New Bodies from "The Fab Shop".....



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Here are some of my latest attempts.....
[hr]

Toyota Grp.5...fits A/FX










76 Greenwood style Corvette...fits A/FX










'34 Ford Coupe.....fits T-Jet










'40 Ford Coupe










'34 Ford Sedan or Coach....fits T-Jet











Zaxspeed Capri Grp.5...fits A/FX










Blown Coupe Street Rod...fits T_Jet











1967 LeMans winning Ford MkIV...fits T_Jet











We are currently doin the R&D on these to get everything sorted out. The '34 Coach & the '40 Coupe are being track tested. The MkIV needs some more R&D. The blown street rod handles great! The Vette, Capri, and Toyota will see track time soon. I was wantin' some bodies that no one else made. I know, Roger, along with several others make the Mk IV, and quite nice ones at that, but I wanted to try some things on one of mine without destroyin someone elses hard work. Health issues are kinda holdin things to a slow pace, but were gonna keep pluggin along. Let me know what you guys think. 

Larry


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like you're off to a good start! Do you plan on making some for resale or is this just for your own satisfaction? Would be interested in a Toyota and Vette for the AFX style chassis. Looking good!! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Nice work on those bodies Larry :thumbsup: 

I noticed you're located in Daytona,FL. .......in about a week to 10 days I'll be headed to Deland,FL. with my wife and parents to help move my grandmother to Texas to be with us. Do you have a slot shop in Daytona.....or know of a slot shop close by?

LMK, Brian


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The street rods are VERY cool!


Marty


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice job--they all came out good. A few interesting body style too. I think it's a first for a Zakspeed style Capri. I'm with Marty as I'm keen on the Rods. The third pic reminds me of an old Tyco "S". A very smart bunch!
cheers..


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Looking good Larry and getting better. What did you use for the MKIV? 

Roger Corrie


----------

